# Has Devon got an independence movement/ do they see themselves as Celts or English?



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Are they going the same way as the Cornish? or is it just regionalism?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Are Devonish people celts? especially with that accent!


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

No, Devon just got jealous of Kernow's St Piran's flag and invented one of their own (in Argyle colours as well   )

Devon's just full of rich retired people, nothing Celtic about that.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

I dunno about devon, are they celts??


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I dunno about devon, are they celts??



I'm Bristol, and I'm a celt.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah a welsh wannabee


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 11, 2006)

Lots of Devonians ended up in South Wales at the turn of the C19th/C20th - like my dad's lot. Apparently I am direct descendant of R.D. Blackmore - at least thats what my dad reckons


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

There's no real independance, and there's a bit celtic influence but not much.

I'd say Devon's pretty Anglo-Saxon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2006)

What's this Celt business? I am undoubtedlty a Celt, but I'm English - isn't saying you're a Celt similar to saying you are Sumerian or Pictish?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

*sniggers*


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 11, 2006)

*Sniggers a bit too*


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What's this Celt business? I am undoubtedlty a Celt, but I'm English - isn't saying you're a Celt similar to saying you are Sumerian or Pictish?


 
Why? you wouldnt say that to an African just because they were using an ancient name in a modern sense?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont go picking on Devon. 
We put up with the Cornish moaning bout this that and everything else. . 



constantly


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> I am undoubtedlty a Celt



You have Celtic ancestry, but I wouldnt consider you a Celt. You dont speak a Celtic language or live/have ever lived in one of the Celtic Countries.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 12, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> No, Devon just got jealous of Kernow's St Piran's flag and invented one of their own (in Argyle colours as well   )
> 
> Devon's just full of rich retired people, nothing Celtic about that.


Yeah thats right because using a saints cross for a flag is such an original and unseen idea outside of cornwall   
Devon is full of people being paid the second lowest wages in the UK (Cornwall has the lowest) and has not only to put up with retired londoners clogging up the place but inverted snobs pretending that is all there is to the county. 
However Devon is very much an English county despite the fact that in times gone past most of Devon was part of the cornish kingdom with the romans for example not really dominating much past exeter.
Mind you a welshman runs Plymouth (my home town) city council and the dockyard always attracted lots of scots, irish, welsh and quite a few Poles. Also quite a lot of devon types have clogged up parts of south wales for years, including me.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 12, 2006)

tell you .. you guys can dream on.. Devon's one of the bedrock's of England. you ain't gotta clue. end.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> tell you .. you guys can dream on.. Devon's one of the bedrock's of England. you ain't gotta clue. end.



Now you start posting in the Cymru forum again


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> tell you .. you guys can dream on.. Devon's one of the bedrock's of England. you ain't gotta clue. end.



If the Jews can get Palestine back one day we'll get Devon back!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> You have Celtic ancestry, but I wouldnt consider you a Celt. You dont speak a Celtic language or live/have ever lived in one of the Celtic Countries.


I bet my genes are purer than yours


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I bet my genes are purer than yours



There's a test we can take


----------



## rollerballrico (Jul 3, 2011)

after reading all the post below i can see that most of you need to do your research as you havent got a clue!!! devon is a celtic as cornwall, even somerset and dorset to a large degree are . the celtic language died out just over a hundred years ago, cornish as it is now known was spoken all over the southwest (westcountry brythonic). 81% of all people in the southwest have celtic DND about 3% less than wales. exeter was the capital of it all till about 900AD the boundry moving westwards all the time. even the prayerbook rebellion in 1597 had more devonians in it than cornishmen fact! ive been researching this for over 2 years and theres loads of interesting facts that show we have been taut an incorrect history for many years mainly due to the victorian era.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 4, 2011)

ooo I'm a Celt then 

didn't click on my link did you rbr


----------



## rollerballrico (Jul 4, 2011)

my bad 1547 got mixed up with the cornish rebellion of 1497! muppet


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 4, 2011)

rollerballrico said:


> my bad 1547 got mixed up with the cornish rebellion of 1497! muppet



Why does that make me a muppet? I'm a fellow Devonshire type


----------



## rollerballrico (Jul 4, 2011)

you might be, need to trace your familly tree, my mothers side is an old devonian name from way back not found outside devon and my father was irish so 99% sure i am plus i have dark hair and the 'celtic toe' which are classic sigs of celtic genes, sounds funny celtic toe lol


----------



## rollerballrico (Jul 4, 2011)

no me a muppet


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 4, 2011)

rollerballrico said:


> you might be, need to trace your familly tree, my mothers side is an old devonian name from way back not found outside devon and my father was irish so 99% sure i am plus i have dark hair and the 'celtic toe' which are classic sigs of celtic genes, sounds funny celtic toe lol



I have, we were in Newton Abbot for the last hundred years then Plymouth into the 1760s before that Calstock in Cornwall, Cornwall!eek.


----------



## rollerballrico (Jul 4, 2011)

ok thats cool  so you am a propper local .id like to see devon cornwall,somerset and dorset all get independence from england still a toll gate on the M5 and charge em £5 a pop! might bring the water bills down. and stop em buying all the property up so locals cant live hwere they grew up, never here half the time. rant over


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2011)

newton abbott? i was there last weekend. my brother got married nearby.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> newton abbott? i was there last weekend. my brother got married nearby.



Where I was born


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 4, 2011)

I've just found a surname distribution thingy.........









I should be in some kind of a society


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Where I was born


 
you know colehayes park?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, seriously *NICE* place for a wedding. Must have cost an arm and a leg 

ETA: Did you get to stay there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2011)

it was lovely. stayed for 3 nights.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 4, 2011)

What is the 'Devonish' Celtic legacy is and how culturally it is different from the rest of England?

Just curious like.


----------



## Santino (Jul 4, 2011)

They could make Devon Malcolm their king.


----------



## dirtyfood (Jul 5, 2011)

rollerballrico said:


> you might be, need to trace your familly tree, my mothers side is an old devonian name from way back not found outside devon and my father was irish so 99% sure i am plus i have dark hair and the 'celtic toe' which are classic sigs of celtic genes, sounds funny celtic toe lol



I have the celtic toe too


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 5, 2011)

rollerballrico said:


> you might be, need to trace your familly tree, my mothers side is an old devonian name from way back not found outside devon and my father was irish so 99% sure i am plus i have dark hair and the 'celtic toe' which are classic sigs of celtic genes, sounds funny celtic toe lol


 
tell me more about this celtic toe


----------



## strung out (Jul 5, 2011)

webbed feet i expect






i.e. inbred


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry butt, your name's not on the list...


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 5, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> tell me more about this celtic toe



It's a long second toe, ie when it's longer than your big toe.

Like this






I expect it's bollocks though


----------



## embree (Jul 5, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> It's a long second toe, ie when it's longer than your big toe.
> 
> Like this
> 
> ...


 
No, it definitely looks like a toe


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 5, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I have, we were in Newton Abbot for the last hundred years then Plymouth into the 1760s before that Calstock in Cornwall, Cornwall!eek.


  Calstock is v urban75!


----------



## miss.w (Jul 5, 2011)

My maiden name is a little village/ hamlet just outside of Crediton, I moved to north Devon 6yrs ago then to the glorious south Devon last year, so it was awesome to find a possible link to my name as its quite uncommon. 

I have that long toe thing going on, just thought it was odd, not a Celt thing.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 6, 2011)

Who gives a fuck. Romantic nationalist blah blah.


----------



## madzone (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the toe thing too


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 6, 2011)

Must be the Cornwall in us


----------



## Idaho (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a longer second toe - it's got nothing to do with any notion of 'celticness' - a notion that is itself a spurious, largely Victorian invention.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 6, 2011)

I googled some feet and came to the same conclusion as some folk from South America and China have it.

Mind you they might all have Celtic ancestors too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 6, 2011)

rollerballrico said:


> you might be, need to trace your familly tree, my mothers side is an old devonian name from way back not found outside devon and my father was irish so 99% sure i am plus i have dark hair and the 'celtic toe' which are classic sigs of celtic genes, sounds funny celtic toe lol


 
In Feargal Keane's recent documentary on Ireland the old celtic myth was thoroughly de-bunked. We're not celts, apparently.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 6, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> In Feargal Keane's recent documentary on Ireland the old celtic myth was thoroughly de-bunked. We're not celts, apparently.



The Irish aren't Celts?  Do you have a link to the documentary?


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 6, 2011)

If people have an identity that includes cultural features that can be described as Celtic, then they are Celts. Plus Celtic is used as an actual linguistic term to describe a group of related languages so you could argue the countries that those languages are native to are Celtic in that sense.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 6, 2011)

lewislewis said:


> If people have an identity that includes cultural features that can be described as Celtic, then they are Celts. Plus Celtic is used as an actual linguistic term to describe a group of related languages so you could argue the countries that those languages are native to are Celtic in that sense.


 
Essentially the definition of 'celt' and 'celtish' has shrunk dramatically in the face of evidence and historical analysis. Really all it means is "doesn't culturally identify with broad notions of English/British" - those are the real goalposts. So any new definition has to avoid straying into the debunked notions of 'celtic' while still maintaining some anti-English feel.


----------



## Karac (Jul 8, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Essentially the definition of 'celt' and 'celtish' has shrunk dramatically in the face of evidence and historical analysis. Really all it means is "doesn't culturally identify with broad notions of English/British" - those are the real goalposts. So any new definition has to avoid straying into the debunked notions of 'celtic' while still maintaining some anti-English feel.


Well all the historical/genetic analysis points towards a largely Celtic Britain with a small Germanic fringe around Eastern England-despite the ravings of English Nationalists.


----------



## newme (Jul 8, 2011)

djbombscare said:


> Dont go picking on Devon.
> We put up with the Cornish moaning bout this that and everything else. .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moaning about what exactly?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 8, 2011)

newme said:


> Moaning about what exactly?



this, that and everything else.


----------



## newme (Jul 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> this, that and everything else.


 
Well Im cornish and dont remember moaning about it.
Any more specific examples?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 9, 2011)

newme said:


> Well Im cornish and dont remember moaning about it.
> Any more specific examples?



I'm just repeating what he said, I'm not agreeing, don't know what he's on about TBH.


----------



## newme (Jul 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm just repeating what he said, I'm not agreeing, don't know what he's on about TBH.


 
Fair enough lol, wondered if there was something I was missing


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 9, 2011)

There's a lot of this atm, Nottingham has a new flag, still no sign of a gun on it...


----------

